# What are the rarest of the rarest piranhas in the trade?



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

What are the rarest of the rarest piranhas in the trade? Pristobrycon Maculipinnis is one....what else? Gibbus? Neveriensis? altispinis?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Serrasalmus hastatus :nod:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I would say Serrasalmus hastatus ...the body shape look a lot like Serra. Geryi but hastatus doesn't have the black stripe across the head like Geryi do. IMO

Edite!....Taylor beat me to it,


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

How much do you think the Hastatus would go for?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> How much do you think the Hastatus would go for?


Prob..the same as Geryi or a bit more!...just guessing


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow I better sell mine fast.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I have never seen a Serrasalmus hastatus for sell, but I have seen a Pristobrycon Maculipinnis which ran either $400 or $500 for a 4"-5" fish.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> I have never seen a Serrasalmus hastatus for sell, but I have seen a Pristobrycon Maculipinnis which ran either $400 or $500 for a 4"-5" fish.


Wow pricey but i bet worth every penny to a true piranha hobbyist/fan


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

p. calmoni


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> How much do you think the Hastatus would go for?


Prob..the same as Geryi or a bit more!...just guessing








[/quote]
Really? Personally I think they would go for a LOT more than S. geryi, since many geryi are in the aquarium trade (considering how many hastatus there are=none that I've ever seen).
~Taylor~


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> I have never seen a Serrasalmus hastatus for sell, but I have seen a Pristobrycon Maculipinnis which ran either $400 or $500 for a 4"-5" fish.


same, never seen a hastatus, at my fish store there is Maculipinnis going for 500$....insanely beautiful fish if you ask me


----------



## freebie614 (Apr 17, 2006)

Whipple.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

freebie614 said:


> Whipple.


You mean wimple?:laugh:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL-My horned gold mac-


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

To me, the rarest piranha in the trade is the one you can't afford to buy.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of those super rare pirahna? Those pygocentrus natterri???? man i would kill for one of those!


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

what about the pingke elongatus??? ooo and i wish i could get my hands on a natteri's as well


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

hastatus said:


> To me, the rarest piranha in the trade is the one you can't afford to buy.


then theres alot of rare piranhas out there for me,lol


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Has anyone ever heard of those super rare pirahna? Those pygocentrus natterri???? man i would kill for one of those!

















I wish I had a lfs around here that sold those.....Id pay anything!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Don't be silly, I don't think the P. nattereri actually exist.

I believe they're sort of a legend.
I've heard tales of them stripping animals to a mere skeleton within minutes!

I even heard that somebody once flushed two of them down the toilet in New York and they bred in the sewers and to this day, occasionally a sewer worker will go down a manhole and never come back up!


----------

